# '90 Maxima ECTS location



## tmrhunt (Jan 4, 2006)

Where is the Engine Coolant temperature sensor located?? Picture sure would help


----------



## MyGreenMax94 (Dec 17, 2005)

tmrhunt said:


> Where is the Engine Coolant temperature sensor located?? Picture sure would help


----------

